
Judge: Bolton can publish book despite efforts to block it - onetimemanytime
https://www.kktv.com/content/news/Judge-Bolton-can-publish-book-despite-efforts-to-block-it-571388881.html
======
onetimemanytime
but.... "Defendant Bolton has gambled with the national security of the United
States. He has exposed his country to harm and himself to civil (and
potentially criminal) liability," Lamberth wrote. “But these facts do not
control the motion before the Court. The government has failed to establish
that an injunction will prevent irreparable harm."

~~~
intpete
And the Trump administration has not?

~~~
onetimemanytime
Missed the point. Trump was not being sued so the judge didn't decide on
Trump. And "X does it too" is not an argument.

